# Paniolo Greens/Wyndham Kona Pros/Cons



## Alphadog (Apr 27, 2008)

I would appreciate your help with pros and cons regarding these two resorts.  

We have a confirmed exchange for Paniolo Greens in two weeks May 11th.  I saw on RCI's website that there is a Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort exchange for the same check in date.  Both units are two bedrooms although we really don't need the space since it's just two people.  Can I have opinions as to which you think would be the better resort for location and accommodations.  Are the two comparable? We plan to go to VNP if conditions permit, do some snorkeling and general site seeing around the island. Possibly a helicopter tour if things at VNP aren't too good. 

 We are actually flying into Kona on the 10th so I've been checking RCI's website trying to see if I could get an exchange that started on the 10th rather than pay for a hotel room for one night.  I realize I will have to pay another exchange fee but thinking that would make up for the cost of one night in hotel.  I won't lost that week if I cancel will I?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 27, 2008)

Alphadog said:


> I would appreciate your help with pros and cons regarding these two resorts.
> 
> We have a confirmed exchange for Paniolo Greens in two weeks May 11th.  I saw on RCI's website that there is a Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort exchange for the same check in date.  Both units are two bedrooms although we really don't need the space since it's just two people.  Can I have opinions as to which you think would be the better resort for location and accommodations.  Are the two comparable? We plan to go to VNP if conditions permit, do some snorkeling and general site seeing around the island. Possibly a helicopter tour if things at VNP aren't too good.
> 
> ...


Aloha Alphadog,
Our bottom line - we'd pay to switch to Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort.  We've stayed there once.  We've never seen Paniolo Greens.
Jack


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

It's almost like comparing apples and oranges because of the location.  Kona Hawaiian Resort is in Kona.  Paniolo Greens is farther north in the town of Waikoloa, therefore closer to the Waikoloa resort area, Waimea and the north end of the island.  For us, it's perfect to spend one week in each location.  You may want to see where you plan on spending most of your time, towards the north, or towards the south.  The drive between Waikoloa and Kona was pretty bad (traffic wise) when I was there in February.  So, it's not going to be a quick trip from Waikoloa to Kona, and vice versa.

And, we've stayed at both.


----------



## Conan (Apr 27, 2008)

We stayed in both the last (i.e. only) time we were in HI.

Paniolo Greens is a short drive from a terrific ocean beach, but nowhere near the tourist center of Kona or any snorkling. It's a modern next-to-the-golfcourse condo, a few miles inland, the kind you'd find in Florida, the Carolinas or where-ever.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=....906219,-155.996246&spn=0.435791,0.63446&z=11

KHR has much more Hawaiian character and is very near the tourist center and the famous snorkel areas (but not near enough to walk in either direction).
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=...155.996246&sspn=0.435791,0.63446&ie=UTF8&z=14


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 27, 2008)

We have friends near Kamuela that I called last week.  They said they haven't had much problems with the VOG (Volcanic Smog) and on that day is was blowing to Kona.  I believe the Volcano-Hilo area is getting it the worst.

The volcano flatulates Sulfur Dioxide and when it mixes with moisture in the air it makes Sulfuric Acid! 

Sterling


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 27, 2008)

We stayed at Wyndom in Kona and I was not impressed. I had to clean off the side of the refrigerator because it was filthy. The rust spots wouldn't come off.We originally had a bottom unit, but the AC outside, which controls more than one unit, was very, very loud.

On the other hand, we love Paniolo Green. The location is yes, father from the beach, but the best beaches, like Hapuna, are only 10 minutes away. It is a more central location to go north on the coast or in the central area and also to go to Hilo. We like the calm and isolation of being on the golf course. There, the AC is loud if you're on the lanai, but you control it and each room has its own controls. We really prefer the Waikoloa area for its spaciousness.
Liz


----------



## lprstn (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd pick Wyndam Kona, Paniolo has an odd floor plan.  Wyndam Kona gives you an Island feel...howver if you like golf do Paniolo.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I'd pick Wyndam Kona, Paniolo has an odd floor plan.  Wyndam Kona gives you an Island feel...howver if you like golf do Paniolo.



What do you mean about the odd floor plan at Paniolo?  There are actually two different floor plans.  We've always requested an upstairs unit that has two bedrooms upstairs and the small den downstairs.  Oh yeah, Paniolo is on a golf course, so you have that "open" feel.  And if you like golf and stay in Kona, there are golf course down there as well.  

Kona Village has a "strange" floor plan in that there is no dining room table inside, just the one on the lanai (which didn't bother us, but might bother some folks).

It's all preference.


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  I lingered too long and the exchange has disappeared from RCI's website.   Someone beat me to the punch. Looks like I'm staying at Paniolo Greens.  No regrets.  Just thought for our first week I might get a little more of the Hawaiian feel at the Wyndham Kona.  It's Hawaii!! we'll enjoy wherever we stay.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 27, 2008)

I've only stayed at Kona Hawaiian Village but visited Paniolo to look around.

Pros for KHV: Large units, well equiped, nice grounds, close to town of Kailua & lots of dining options or cooking in with great barbeques & very nice kitchen. Many planned resort activities for kids & adults. Free wi-fi and computers. In room W/D. Nice pools (2) but not super fancy. Only 2 stories with a few single story. We have been twice & both times the unit was spotless & everything worked. Staff is friendly & so were other guests. That's always a plus in my book.

Cons: Elephant noise from people overhead. Request a top unit if that bothers you. The only dining table is on the very large lanai (which we love!) No beach nearby but no timeshares on BI are on a beach! 

Pros Paniolo Greens: On a golf course. Close to the posher area of the Kohala Coast with lots of expensive dining & shopping. Much easier drive from the airport because of traffic problems going toward Kailua-Kona. Haven't stayed there so can't really give any opinion.

You will have to drive to anything on the BI including beaches, shopping, & the sights. In my opinion either resort would be great.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Paniolo has three diff. Floor plans*

Upper unit w/no den. Upper unit w/den

and ground units. Check my review.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim Bryan said:


> Upper unit w/no den. Upper unit w/den
> 
> and ground units. Check my review.



Thanks.  I knew there were at least two differnent floorplans, the upper with the den and the ground units, which are all on one level.  I wasn't aware there was also an upper without a den.  Probably because we've always requested, and stayed in, one with a den.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 27, 2008)

Kona Hawaiian Village has no view and has the bathtub in the middle of the bedroom.  Unless things have changed they also don't have a sign pointing you to the check in area.  Overall, we were very disappointed in KHV.

Sterling


----------



## barndweller (Apr 27, 2008)

I read your review before we went, Sterling, so we found the checkin with no problem thanks to your heads up.  The bathtub in the bedroom seems to be common. All the Marriotts & Hyatts do that too. Kinda dumb, but not a deal breaker for us. The view at Paniolo will definitely be nicer over the golf course as opposed to a view of the building next to you at KHV. The noise factor at KHV is a minus. Those ac units are noisy. Fortunately, when we were there most people had them turned off so it was quiet. On our first visit there were a ton of rowdy kids in the pool & hot tub. The second time there were hardly any children and it was very quiet.

One thing that is a real minus at HVR is hauling all your stuff from the parking area to your unit. I don't know how that situation is at Paniolo.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

barndweller said:


> One thing that is a real minus at HVR is hauling all your stuff from the parking area to your unit. I don't know how that situation is at Paniolo.



There is assigned parking for each unit at Paniolo.  Sometimes your space is close to the entrance for your unit, somtimes it's not.  If you have an upstairs unit you have to haul everything up at least one flights of stairs.

Remind me, I thought the a/c at the Kona Hawaiian Resort was on a timer????  And if you have the doors open the a/c automatically shuts off???  Am I remembering correctly?  It's been awhile since we stayed there.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 27, 2008)

Before we never knew about the den and stayed in the upper without. Funny when you call them they don't know either. The ground unit this time really worked out well.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim Bryan said:


> Before we never knew about the den and stayed in the upper without. Funny when you call them they don't know either. The ground unit this time really worked out well.



Really?  I've requested the upper unit with the den on two separate visits.  They've always known exactly what I've been talking about, and as I said, we got what we requested.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 27, 2008)

I never knew a den was a choice and they never offered, usually saying you have upper and ground units. I first heard about a den on here and we have been there three times.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim Bryan said:


> I never knew a den was a choice and they never offered, usually saying you have upper and ground units. I first heard about a den on here and we have been there three times.



We found out about it since that was the unit configuration we had the very first time we stayed there.  On that visit we knew nothing about the resort, or the rooms.  It worked out well for us, so I just kept requesting that configuration for our visits.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it is the ceiling fans you are thinking about. They had some kind of timer at one time but I think those are no longer there. Those AC units are on an auto shut-off thingy so that if the sliding door is open they shut off.You can also just turn them off completely. We are not big fans of AC in Hawaii and prefer to leave the sliders open to enjoy the breezes. AC dries out my throat & I loose my voice after the first day. Not that that is a bad thing.  I know many folks can't imagine life without AC but we rarely use it. It seems like such a waste of energy, too.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2008)

We prefer NOT to use a/c if possible, but since we go to Hawaii during the summers we've found that in Kona it's pretty unbearable without it.


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 28, 2008)

So here is what happened.   

Went on RCI this morning just to see what was available today for BI .  Low and behold there was now a week at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort that started on May 10th which is exactly when we will be traveling.  Called rci and canceled Paniolo Greens for the May 11th check in and took the Wyndham Kona for May 10th start date.  Now we will only have to check in once instead of taking a hotel for one night and then switching to Paniolo.   I had to pay an additional exchange fee but figure I would have spent that on one night in a hotel.  

We aren't golfers so I think we won't miss the golf course at Paniolo.  Hoping we will get a decent unit at Wyndham but after all we don't plan to spend too much time in the room.  Just want it to be clean.  

Just wanted to let you all know how things turned out.
Thanks to all who posted!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ask for a newer unit.  We stayed in an older one and weren't as impressed.  But I still think the resort is gorgeous; loved the lava-formed hot tub, the king beds in both bedrooms, the lanai, and the grounds.


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Cindy,  
   When would I need to ask for a newer unit.  I thought they didn't assign unit until you get there.  We probably won't arrive at the resort until 6 PM since we are traveling from the east coast.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ask when you get there.  It doesn't hurt to ask.....

Be wary of the person who gives out the parking passes.  This is a not-so-clever way of getting you to a sales presentation.  They don't offer enough to make it worth my time.  Rick thought it was a huge hassle to wrestle that pass away from the guy without going on the tour.  He was close to telling the guy, "Go ahead and tow my car, and I will call the cops."


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 28, 2008)

I will ask when I get there then.

What's the deal with the parking pass?  Is there a fee to park there?  Does someone else other than the front desk give you your weekly parking pass for the car window?

I got the message that the timeshare pitch will be aggressive but what's with the parking pass?  Do they refuse to give you one unless you sign on for a tour? After a long day of travel that's the last thing we want to deal with.


----------



## Elli (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim Bryan said:


> Before we never knew about the den and stayed in the upper without. Funny when you call them they don't know either. The ground unit this time really worked out well.


Bryan, since you now stayed in both upper and ground units, which one do you prefer?  We will be going for 2 wks. in Sept., and I am not sure what to request.  Thanks.

Elli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Alphadog said:


> I will ask when I get there then.
> 
> What's the deal with the parking pass?  Is there a fee to park there?  Does someone else other than the front desk give you your weekly parking pass for the car window?
> 
> I got the message that the timeshare pitch will be aggressive but what's with the parking pass?  Do they refuse to give you one unless you sign on for a tour? After a long day of travel that's the last thing we want to deal with.



Well, the gist of getting your parking pass from the head hunters was to get you on a tour, but it was getting ridiculous, according to my hubby and my best friend's hubby.  They really were getting angry with the guy.  :annoyed: It was completely out of line and annoying, but you might have a different person.  Just say NO!  Then NO again, then again, and again.....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 28, 2008)

Every time I've been through Waikoloa Village the wind has been blowing. Hard.  Really hard. Really, really hard.  While taking photos of the grasslands along the Mamalahoa above Waikoloa Vilage I've had to lean against a pole to keep the wind from blowing me over while I took the picture.  Literally.  I couldn't stand straight in the wind. The wind has always been bad enough that it would affect my enjoyment of the unit.

Kona, however, is almost always much calmer because it's in the lee of Huala'i Volcano.  It would have been an easy choice for me.


----------



## BevL (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Steve about the wind.  When we checked into Paniolo years ago, we couldn't figure out why there were fold down door stoppers on all the doors.  Well, when we opened the windows, we soon figured it out.  The wind would blow so hard it would catch the doors and just about slam them off the hinges.  

I can't say it really bothered us that much, but if wind bugs you, don't stay at Paniolo.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 29, 2008)

Alphadog said:


> I will ask when I get there then.
> 
> What's the deal with the parking pass?  Is there a fee to park there?  Does someone else other than the front desk give you your weekly parking pass for the car window?
> 
> I got the message that the timeshare pitch will be aggressive but what's with the parking pass?  Do they refuse to give you one unless you sign on for a tour? After a long day of travel that's the last thing we want to deal with.




Very passive in terms of getting you to sign up for a tour.  We were there for two weeks back in Sept 07.  Parking is free and no hassles to get your parking pass.  (Certainly not like at the Wyndham resorts on the Big Island.)

If you are inclined to do a T/S tour with Shell (the owner/developer of Paniolo Greens), I would suggest you sign up for one at one of the kiosks on Alii Drive.  You will get better deals in terms of cash.  We rec'd $200 plus significant discounts when booking our activities through them.


----------

